# What kind of jet ski should I look for?



## krisopp (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 1976 Starcraft 14' semi-V that I have been toying with the idea of putting a jet ski motor in. I would like to find a smaller motor that wouldn't take up too much space. What kind of jet ski should I be keeping my eye out for?


----------



## krisopp (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of the boat


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 7, 2013)

A 701 cc Yamaha would be a good choice, as would a 750 Kawasaki. Also, the 717 Sea Doo Rotax is a good engine. All 3 are lightweight and provide ample power for a 14 foot boat.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 7, 2013)

Find one that runs good and is in good shape that hasn't been run in salt water. They all get expensive when you are fixing them back up.

I'd also consider how you are going to mount your drive assy. My Seadoo runs great but if you don't do aluminum fab or have the ability to do a correct alignment one of the other drive may work better.


----------



## tigfisher (Aug 7, 2013)

First, you should have took a pic of your transom , not the bow.
But kawasaki 650 X-2 would be the easiest, if you can find one, as it has adjustable trim.


----------

